# Impossible d'installer Windows 7 avec BootCamp de Yosemite



## twiners13 (5 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

je n'arrive plus à installer Windows 7 depuis que je suis passé à Yosemite. Linstallation bloque quand le PC redémarre, c'est à dire quand le logiciel d'installation de Windows 7 arrive à la phase "Fin de l'installation".

Au début, j'ai crû que çà venait du CD d'installation mais après avoir installé Windows sur une machine virtuelle VirtualBox, je peux dire que le problème ne vient pas de là.

Est ce quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce problème et a une idée pour résoudre ce problème un peu mystérieux ?


----------



## oflorent (5 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Il faut être plus explicite, tu essayes d'installer W7 sur quoi comme machine ?


----------



## Locke (6 Novembre 2014)

Son profil n'indique rien sur le matériel, modèle, année, etc...


----------



## twiners13 (6 Novembre 2014)

Oui c'est vrai que je n'ai pas du tout précisé ma configuration, voici une image :







Est ce que vous avez besoin d'autres informations ?


----------



## gracios (16 Novembre 2014)

désolé de savoir que tu as  des problème à installer window 7 sur ton mac. J'ai l'intention de le faire bientôt avec window 7 justement mais je suis encore avec maverik 10.9.5 , peut-être est-ce plus facile 
je vais suivre ce débat attentivement mais impossible pour moi de t'aider malheureusement 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h35 ----------

pour suivi du forum


----------



## nabonide (19 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

je viens d'installer windows le week end dernier avec bootcamp sous Yosemite : j'avais un disque de windows 7 livré avec un PC mais bootcamp ne voulait que du windows 8. Le message était clair , de tête : "bootcamp ne peut installer que windows 8 ou une version ulterieure". Au final j'ai foncé à la fnac la plus proche pour acheter 120 Windows 8.
J'ai fait une image disque, placée sur une clé usb et tout a fonctionné à merveille.
Mais windows 7 c'était niet !


----------



## gracios (19 Novembre 2014)

nabonide a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens d'installer windows le week end dernier avec bootcamp sous Yosemite : j'avais un disque de windows 7 livré avec un PC mais bootcamp ne voulait que du windows 8. Le message était clair , de tête : "bootcamp ne peut installer que windows 8 ou une version ulterieure". Au final j'ai foncé à la fnac la plus proche pour acheter 120 Windows 8.
> J'ai fait une image disque, placée sur une clé usb et tout a fonctionné à merveille.
> Mais windows 7 c'était niet !




ouff    pas très encourageant çà , mois je voulais installer le 7 avec yosemite que je viens tout juste d'installer


----------



## gracios (1 Décembre 2014)

twiners13 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je n'arrive plus à installer Windows 7 depuis que je suis passé à Yosemite. Linstallation bloque quand le PC redémarre, c'est à dire quand le logiciel d'installation de Windows 7 arrive à la phase "Fin de l'installation".
> 
> ...



moi j'ai réussi à installer windows 7 après plusieurs tentative et j'avais le même problème je crois que toi au redémarage de windows 7 mais j'ai choisi un autre option ou cette option :
choisir rentre   VDI - VMDK - VHD - HDD ) , j'ai choisi VHD qui est une application de microsoft apparemment , je te suggère de l'essayer


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2014)

gracios a dit:


> moi j'ai réussi à installer windows 7 après plusieurs tentative et j'avais le même problème je crois que toi au redémarage de windows 7 mais j'ai choisi un autre option ou cette option :
> choisir rentre   VDI - VMDK - VHD - HDD ) , j'ai choisi VHD qui est une application de microsoft apparemment , je te suggère de l'essayer



Relis bien, il sait le faire dans une machine virtuelle, mais pas avec Boot Camp.


----------



## tuanikon (19 Décembre 2014)

Finalement quelqu'un a-t'il réussi à installer Windows 7 sous Yosemite ?


----------



## gracios (19 Décembre 2014)

tuanikon a dit:


> Finalement quelqu'un a-t'il réussi à installer Windows 7 sous Yosemite ?




j'ai installé windows 7 d'abord avec virtual box puis j'ai changé pour boot camp que je préfère de beaucoup à virtual box . Bien entendu , il faut redémarrer à chaque fois qu'on veut utiliser os x ou windows mais C pas bien grave je crois


----------



## tuanikon (19 Décembre 2014)

gracios a dit:


> j'ai installé windows 7 d'abord avec virtual box puis j'ai changé pour boot camp que je préfère de beaucoup à virtual box . Bien entendu , il faut redémarrer à chaque fois qu'on veut utiliser os x ou windows mais C pas bien grave je crois



Disposes-tu du Fusion Drive ? Car je crois que c'est ça qui pose problème de mon côté.


----------



## gracios (19 Décembre 2014)

tuanikon a dit:


> Disposes-tu du Fusion Drive ? Car je crois que c'est ça qui pose problème de mon côté.



fusion drive , quoi au juste  lol mais je ne crois pas disposer de ce logiciel toutefois , après plusieurs tentative pour installer moi-même windows 7 avec boot camp , j'ai du renoncer à le faire moi-même et je l'ai fait installer chex micrologic, des gas pas mal plus compétent que moi je suppose


----------



## tuanikon (19 Décembre 2014)

gracios a dit:


> fusion drive , quoi au juste  lol mais je ne crois pas disposer de ce logiciel toutefois , après plusieurs tentative pour installer moi-même windows 7 avec boot camp , j'ai du renoncer à le faire moi-même et je l'ai fait installer chex micrologic, des gas pas mal plus compétent que moi je suppose



Ce n'est pas un logiciel, c'est un technologie logicielle que propose Apple, notamment sur les iMac. Ça combine un SSD et un disque dur normal pour ne faire qu'un seul volume de stockage.


----------



## gracios (19 Décembre 2014)

tuanikon a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un logiciel, c'est un technologie logicielle que propose Apple, notamment sur les iMac. Ça combine un SSD et un disque dur normal pour ne faire qu'un seul volume de stockage.


ok mais je n'ai pas cette application


----------



## Jellybass (30 Juin 2015)

Bonjour, je me permets de relancer ce fil car je rencontre un problème similaire. Je possède un MacBook Pro 13" de 2010 sur lequel j'avais créé il y a quelques temps (probablement _avant_ mon passage à Yosemite) une partition Windows 7 64 bits, qui marchait très bien.

La semaine dernière, j'ai remplacé le SSD de mon MBP, passant de 25Go à 500Go. J'ai donc voulu réinstaller Windows. Même machine, même version de Windows, même disque d'installation, mais d'un coup l'installation ne fonctionne plus. Après un premier redémarrage, le processus d'installation se gèle au stade de "fin de l'installation" (ma version est en anglais, je ne suis pas sûr de la traduction exacte).

C'est un problème que j'avais déjà rencontré, mais jusqu'ici, j'avais pu le contourner en faisant diverses petit manip' farfelues trouvées sur le net : activer le clavier ou la souris non-stop pendant la fin de l'installation, ou bien à débrancher tous les périphériques USB, etc. (oui, c'est bizarre comme solution, mais ça avait marché plusieurs fois pour moi).

Cette fois-ci, rien n'y fait, après 5 ou 6 tentatives, je me retrouve toujours coincé sur cet écran "fin de l'installation". Je suis obligé de forcer un redémarrage, et Windows reste inutilisable.

Des idées ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## baby1923 (26 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de relancer ce topic car j'ai exactement le même problème et qu'aucune solution n'a été proposée.
Pourriez-vous m'aider à résoudre mon problème svp?
A savoir qu'en fin d'installation de Windows, un message d'erreur apparait : "Windows could not confgure one or more system components".
Du coup Windows redémarre en boucle en plantant et je suis obligé de forcer le redémarrage sur mac en restant appuyer sur "alt".

Voici les caractéristiques de mon mac :
OS X Yosemite
Version 10.10.2
MacBook Pro
Processeur : 2.5 GHZ Intel Core i5
Mémoire : 8 Go 1600 MHz DDR3
Disque de démarrage : Macintosh HD
Graphisme : Intel HD Graphics 4000 1024 Mo


----------

